# 1960 Schwinn Corvette



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 26, 2018)

My birthday is coming up and I'm strongly considering a 6+ hour drive to pick up this beauty. What would you offer? The seller wants $220, however Corvettes in good condition are going for around $300 and as high as $1,500. It doesn't sound like the seller knows much about it.


----------



## blincoe (Jan 26, 2018)

lower the better.. i would tell him $150.00 and you'll pick it up.

clean it up as is and ride it...


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 26, 2018)

I wouldn't drive that far for the bike.be patient and a better one with shipping will show up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2018)

That is a long drive. Is the bike a coaster or 2 speed? Looks like a 61 model to me with a possible late 1960 SN.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 26, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I wouldn't drive that far for the bike.be patient and a better one with shipping will show up.




As much as I like it it’s not worth the drive and cost. If it was something like a Jaguar or Phantom I would be more motivated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree with the others. That bike has potential, but at $220.00 it's going to take a lot of work just to break even. You can spend a little more money and find one in much better condition.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 27, 2018)

The seller dropped it to $150. It’s still a wee bit high considering its condition. At $100 I’d give it some extra thought. The nice thing is I have flight benefits so I can fly out and rent a car on the way back. I can be there and done in under half a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2018)

6 hours one way? How about this.... If you and a buddy just want to make a two day road trip. You know... hit the back roads ( interstates to me are boring and for the mindless ), see different stuff,  hangout with your bud, split the driving,  go get the bike , later on find a hotel and a bar, have a few. And at the end of your journey you've brought home a Corvette and had a good time on your adventure as well. Then yeah why not .Live a little ! Its your birthday, for gosh sakes!!  *But first..Get him to sell for $150 *


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 27, 2018)

Personally I wouldn't drive 6 minutes to pick that up.


----------



## phantom (Jan 27, 2018)

stpeteschwinn said:


> Personally I wouldn't drive 6 minutes to pick that up.



I would probably do 6 minutes if it wasn't in heavy traffic and the price was $100 max.


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2018)

stpeteschwinn said:


> Personally I wouldn't drive 6 minutes to pick that up.



Would you pay $390 for the 1955 Corvette that's listed currently on eBay. Just curious.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jan 27, 2018)

$150 is reasonable. Just tell um you’re going to pay to restore it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2018)

Sven said:


> Would you pay $390 for the 1955 Corvette that's listed currently on eBay. Just curious.



https://m.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Corv...371411?hash=item2ccdec3913:g:FnYAAOSwtDdaY7O8


----------



## phantom (Jan 27, 2018)

Sven said:


> Would you pay $390 for the 1955 Corvette that's listed currently on eBay. Just curious.



No way Jose


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 27, 2018)

Buy some bikes on the trip down, flip them when you get home and pay for the Corvette and your gas!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 27, 2018)

Interesting handlebar stem on the blue Corvette.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> Interesting handlebar stem on the blue Corvette.




That's why I say it's a 1961 and not a 60. That stem, one year only, was used on multiple 1961 models mixed in with the standard style stem.

The seller of that 55 should have started his auction at $150. Base model that was put together with parts found in his garage.


----------

